# Rocket Fuel - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

OK I swore I was finished trying new juices because I have tried so many looking for another ADV but I needed to support a new Durban business so I chose 4 flavours to try of Rocket Fuel.Please remember I'm a bit of a juice philistine and even the famous well known brands that the rest of the planet love I don't like.


I set up some of my spare devices and vaped at 8-10 watts on standard coils.


First up was Cats Meow and it's a vanilla flavour through and through... I couldn't find the coconut in it... I was hoping the coconut would mask the vanilla which I'm not a huge fan of in the first place but it didn't. Vanilla lovers will like this.



Next up was the one I was really interested to taste. Dolly's Blue ribbon which is supposed to be a Sweet Lemon Meringue... not even close... hardly any taste at all and a huge disappointment. Epic fail.



Next up Cuppa Jolt and this is most certainly coffee no shadow of a doubt. It's as good a coffee as I have tasted and I have tasted every coffee I have been able to lay my hands on and like all the others it is just not an ADV.



Last up was Limerick and was the one I was least excited to try and this turned out to be my favourite of the bunch. Creamy pie filling with just a touch of sweet and sour lime. I had forgotten just how good these mPT3 tanks are... still one of the best tanks around! Back to the juice... the lime is very up front and the creamy pie more in the background which is the way it should be.



To summarise... there is no doubt that people will love this range of juices but none of them are an ADV for me... but I pretty much knew that going into the test but was kinda hoping the Lemon Meringue would maybe do it for me. The other three are all worth testing but the Dolly's Blue Ribbon was a fail.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/14)

The atomizer on that Hana is one very dirty looking atty. What is it Rob?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> The atomizer on that Hana is one very dirty looking atty. What is it Rob?



It's a Nautilus Min with the Penis Tank.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (20/10/14)

Thanks Rob, that was short and sweet and I exactly know what to expect from these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

johan said:


> Thanks Rob, that was short and sweet and I exactly know what to expect from these.



Short and sweet is my review style... I did call in my daughter who has discerning taste buds to triple check my results.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/14)

Thanks for the reviews Rob. Much appreciated


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/14)

I'm personally not a fan of the Limerick (@BigGuy is a big fan) but the Dolly's and Cats Meow are the two dessert vapes in my rotation at the moment and loving them. Looking forward to everyone's feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> I'm personally not a fan of the Limerick (@BigGuy is a big fan) but the Dolly's and Cats Meow are the two dessert vapes in my rotation at the moment and loving them. Looking forward to everyone's feedback



I have passed on the juices to a few mates... really interested in their review of Dolly's... you must have a very sensitive palate to taste this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/14)

Cool I suppose I do lol. Love it. Cheers mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (21/10/14)

@Rob Fisher thanks for the review, yeah what can i say Limerick is the bomb for me and so is Cats Meow. Dollys might need another week to steep as this order was only bottled on the 7th of this month. Agree with you Rob on the coffee tasted a lot of them and this one is a winner but also not a ADV. It would keen to get someones review on the tobacco flavors. But thanks a lot for your reviews Rob much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/14)

Super reviews @Rob Fisher
No nonsense and straightforward.
And the pictures are great.
Well done Rob - Limerick does sound very nice - and I want to try the coffee one.

PS - I have edited the title of the thread to keep it in line with the "convention"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (30/10/14)

So I received my 5 RocketFuel juices today: (EDITED and added new impressions)

Gear: MVP @ 11w, Trident v2 with a semi-micro coil @ 2 ohm, ekowool wick AND rayon

- Johnny Appleseed:
I simply loved Tark's Troy, as I am a tobacco juice fan (but not the RY4 an it's clones/remakes) and an apple fan, so the combination sits right in my ADV alley. Johnny Appleseed is a milder tobacco and the apple is not the fresh green kind but more the soft yellow floury kind one would make murky apple juice out of. Or apple sauce (i grew up in Germany where these grew everywhere in our little town/village and in season everyone's house smelt of Apfelstrudel with Apfelmuss and Apfelsaft) This instantly transferred me to my childhood, just more robust memories, due to the tobacco. Please note this is not a desert vape it's definitely a tobacco, but I feel like i want to enjoy a cup of tea with it.

- Harley's Blend:
*With Ekowool*

This is a lovely rich pipe tobacco, with something chewy (i know it's weird - guessing its the walnut) and rum, i would say Red Heart Rum.
It is has that mouth watering quality making you chain vape, which unfortunately after a few toots, has the rum overpowering the tobacco.
Perfect with an ice cold beer or a whisky on the rocks, which will clear the taste off your palate.
It's not blackbird, but it's not trying to be... If blackbird is what you have in front of a cozy fireplace, this is what you have around a campfire in the bush...with coffee brewed on said campfire... I hope my imagery helps place the feeling this gives me.
But probably not for our friends who do not drink, as the Rum had be thinking twice if i should be vaping this at work.

*With Rayon*
The rich tobacco flavour is still there but harshness has subsided (I actually enjoyed the character before).
On the Plus side the Rum has become a supporting act instead of the headliner, and everything is smoothed out quite nicely. The walnut (or chewiness as earlier described) is only detectable when goofy vaping.

- Razz My Berries (to be tasted soon):
*With Ekowool & Rayon*
The flavour profile is pretty similar on both types of wick.
This flavour is my least favourite of the 5 I have tried thus far. The lemonade taste i get is quickly overpowered by a sour rasberry which leaves a slight burning tingle in the back of my throat similar to sherbet. Its, once again, a very powerful flavour, but just not to my liking. Someone who likes berry blaze might enjoy this.

- Dolly's Blue Ribbon (to be tasted soon):
*With Ekowool*
On the inhale you get the rich buttery crust and creamy lime flavour with the salty crust taking center stage.
Super tasty with the mouth watering quality I keep on getting with these juices.
The exhale is a different story however... On the exhale the tartness is so harsh it tastes a bit off... Best way to describe it is a piece of warm cheese cake of key lime pie, that has been left is the sun and has lost it's freshness. But I kept on tooting, trying mouth to throat and lung hits, with very much the same experience, but slowly that after taste subsided and I started enjoying it more. I think this juice required more heat and power to power through the harsh tastes and expose the ones which linger in the background which you want more of. Time to charge the batteries for my nemi...

*With Rayon*
I take all the negatives above back. I have been dripping this juice for the entire day and cannot get enough of how good it is. It is a zestful display of savory base with creamy, tangy rich topping, all in all a lavish display. This is the cake/pie i would order if I had to meet up with a member of the opposite sex and coffee bar was preferred to a drink at the pub. It is as decadent as a chocolate cake but light enough to not feel guilty.

- Country Bumpkin (to be tasted soon):
Wow!!! Smells amazing. It smells like fresh pumpkin fritters covered in cinnamon on a cold winters night.
Or like my mom's pumpkin pie she used to bake, once again with cinnamon, maybe nutmeg...
A deeper whiff does reveal a slight artificial sweet smell, like canderel in black tea.

*With Ekowool*
Not tried yet as I do not think I need to

*with Rayon"

My initial impression was spot on. But it does deeper than that. This juice rudely invades your senses and has a festive luxury to it that makes you feel like you're sitting in some grannies kitchen while these pumpkin fritters are being prepared. Perfect with the Rayon.

I promise to provide more meat to my descriptions once I have bonded with these, but so far the tobaccos are ama-zing! Evens Moar details to come.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (3/11/14)

Quick Q.

Should I edit my post adding revisions or should I do a new post?


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

phanatik said:


> Quick Q.
> 
> Should I edit my post adding revisions or should I do a new post?


Your choice, but my preference - an edit to your original post and a new post just telling all you have edited/added to your original. And give a link to your original.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

I had posted this elsewhere before but I'm sticking it here too as it should be easier to find, not a full review, just some quick impressions.
....

I'm sampling two Rocket Fuel juices, *Rocket Pop* and *Razz my Berries*. These juices were very harsh on my throat at first, but you get used to it after a few hours. I did some digging, I somehow missed that these juices were 70pg/30vg. At first I could not tell the two apart, to me they are very similar in terms of flavour. After a few days I am beginning to tell the difference, not by flavour but more by texture. Razz my Berries is much softer and more rounded than Rocket Pop which I thought would taste like a fruit ice pop but to me tastes exactly like a Cherry Fizz-pop, complete with fizzy sherbet filling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phanatik (3/11/14)

Ok so I have edited my reviews with my new findings and the differences in wicking material:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rocket-fuel-juice-reviews.6177/#post-137962

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gonzales (3/11/14)

phanatik said:


> So I received my 5 RocketFuel juices today: (EDITED and added new impressions)
> 
> Gear: MVP @ 11w, Trident v2 with a semi-micro coil @ 2 ohm, ekowool wick AND rayon
> 
> ...



Now that is a review. My eyes were glued to my phone's screen for past 7 minutes reading this word for word( some twice)and when i looked up at my wife, i was drewling. She just shook her head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik (3/11/14)

Gonzales said:


> Now that is a review. My eyes were glued to my phone's screen for past 7 minutes reading this word for word( some twice)and when i looked up at my wife, i was drewling. She just shook her head
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha @Gonzales my man! I was drooling while writing this. And I haven't even dug deep enough yet 

But please note that taste is subjective and differs from person to person. As you can see some from my thoughts the wicking material changed the experience as well.

I will elaborate on the others, but I think the best way to sum it up is this:

RocketFuel juices are delicious and packed to the very last drop with flavour... Sometimes too much. 
In my personal opinion and after guidance on how to use the different wicking materials properly, rayon for me personally mutes some juices, but with the RocketFuel juices it just evens the flavours nicely.

But for example, sometimes it's too much. for example Johnny Appleseed is perfect with ekowool, with rayon you loose some robustness of the tobacco.

This is with my entry level setup. I am sure that with better vape gear these juices transform even more!

All i can say is try them and let us know how you like them.

To be fair, these are my first real reviews i've done. I've tasted many amazing import and local juices, but i think my palate was not ready yet to pick up on certain flavours which others where picking up on. I decided I was ready when i managed to pick up th little nuances that other more experienced vapers have found.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gonzales (3/11/14)

I am waiting like an arrow in a bow for @Oupa to load those REOS on his site so i can hit that " im broke" button. I will surely try some Rocketfeul with the REO soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/11/14)

Awesome reviews @phanatik 

Happy you are enjoy the Rocket range


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Great review @phanatik 
I like the way you have put in the effort to vape it on different wicks and discussed the differences you pick up
Super stuff, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> Great review @phanatik
> I like the way you have put in the effort to vape it on different wicks and discussed the differences you pick up
> Super stuff, thanks



Thanks @Silver I learnt from the best, such as yourself and the other pro vapers on the forum.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

phanatik said:


> Thanks @Silver I learnt from the best, such as yourself and the other pro vapers on the forum.



Thanks @phanatik
You are too kind
Lets just say I like recording my experiences and sharing them with the community


----------



## phanatik (5/11/14)

The community has meant so much to me, not only encouraging me to keep on the journey motioning away from analogs, but also to convert others and display concise info regarding the pros and cons surrounding vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bonez007 (16/11/14)

Hey guys, I bought these in the first batch... My apologies for speaking so late, just too busy with work and studying.

Anyway, I've tried all of these by now and I can say that each one of these flavours are true to their descriptions. Very authentic flavours. I was actually looking for ADV's but sadly I cannot choose any of these as I couldn't shake off the throat irritation of the high PG content. 

Even with the high PG, all of these juices put out a good volume of vapour. My favourite flavours out of the bunch were Limerick and Cuppa Jolt. 

Limerick is smooth and a combination of sweet and sour lime flavour, with a bit of cream or custard kinda thing, which probably changes between the two depending on my mood lol. It was always a surprise when tooting on this one. Bottle is now empty.

Cuppa Jolt is a wonderful coffee, but not too bitter. They probably mixed some sugar and a dash of milk in there. This bottle is also empty.

Rocket Pop is really a Popsicle in a bottle. How did they even emulate that? I taste all the flavours. Red cherries, lemon, and raspberry.

Country Bumkin tastes so much like pumpkin that I just cannot vape it! This is the one that i was hoping doesnt stay true to the real ingredients.

The tobaccos are good. They are all mild. When I just got them i was highly disappointed. I could hardly taste any of the tobacco. After about a week and a half of steeping, the tobacco started to shine in each flavour.

Im pretty sure they have mixed real brown sugar in Ol' River. My room smells of that sweet sugar everytime i vape it. It blends nicely as an undertone, allowing the tobacco to come through more.

Johnny Appleseed is sooo similar to Troy, which I love to death. However, while Troy uses a green apple, Johnny has a softer red apple. It is sweeter. Just like Troy, Johnny Appleseed's Apple flavour comes in after a second and a half or so through the inhale, and a tobacco/Apple blend on the exhale.
However, I feel Johnny has a dryer vape than Troy.

All my vaping was done on both a Veritas and Magma, and Ipv v2. Both were single coil builds of between 1.6 to 1.8ohms and wicked with rayon. Power between 15 and 20watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

Super feedback @Bonez007 
Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/14)

*Be Mine, Clementine*

I asked Sir Vape to sneak this in for me with their last stock order. The description sounded really good but I was a nervous of trying another Rocket Fuel juice, the first two really didn't impress me. Took the chance and had them bring in a 30ml bottle at 18mg. It cost me R220

Website Description: Rich dark chocolate and sweet mandarin oranges.

I like the labeling on the bottles, I especially like that Rocket Fuel puts a description of the flavour right on the bottle, I find this very helpful. What they don't state on the bottle though is the PG/VG ratio, as far as I can tell all their liquids are 70pg/30vg.





Here are my thoughts...

I popped some of this stuff in my Kayfun as soon as it arrived, it was prepped and ready with a 1.0 ohm 28g micro coil wicked with Rayon, mounted on a mech with freshly charged battery. It was love at first vape, those oranges came right out to greet me with a firm handshake, not shouting "Howzit buddy!" across a crowded room. These oranges come armed with something extra, I was dreading being attacked by cheap waxy cooking chocolate but the chocolate notes in this blend are very subtle but clearly rich and dark, just enough to lightly cover this juice's hidden secret.... these oranges come through as a quality orange liqueur, I immediately imagined that I was vaping Cointreau straight out of the bottle. It's not sweet, nor sour and doesn't taste artificial at all. If I didn't know better I would imagine that they just boiled the alcohol out of a bottle of Cointreau, added some nic and re-bottled it. 

Throat hit is satisfying and not as harsh as the other RF juices I've tried. You're not going to win any cloud blowing competitions with this juice but that's not what this juice is about, vapour production is more than adequate. This is a flavour that needs to be savoured and enjoyed for what it is.... really special.

Put these two things together and you will have a good idea of what this juice has to offer.....





All the fun.... and no hangover 

@Sir Vape & @BigGuy you need to bring in more of this stuff!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (20/11/14)

Thanks for a great review @BumbleBee - how does the orange taste compares to Five Pawns' Queenside?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for a great review @BumbleBee - how does the orange taste compares to Five Pawns' Queenside?


Thank @johan, I wish I could tell you but unfortunately I haven't even seen a Five Pawns bottle in real life

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (20/11/14)

@BumbleBee I know what you mean. And with all of our local vendors spoiling us with import juices at very competitive prices, I ask myself if the price of 5P is worth it? I wouldn't know asI haven't tried it but it really has to be something special...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (20/11/14)

phanatik said:


> @BumbleBee I know what you mean. And with all of our local vendors spoiling us with import juices at very competitive prices, I ask myself if the price of 5P is worth it? I wouldn't know asI haven't tried it but it really has to be something special...



@phanatik YOU AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET. SIRVAPE juice R

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/11/14)

I was actually reading through some juice reviews on SpinFuel last night, and they do love Rocket Fuel.

What I really loved is that they take a few reviewers thoughts and opinions, and they all obviously preffered A flavour over ANOTHER. But they collectively agree that Rocket Fuel juices are top notch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> *Be Mine, Clementine*
> 
> I asked Sir Vape to sneak this in for me with their last stock order. The description sounded really good but I was a nervous of trying another Rocket Fuel juice, the first two really didn't impress me. Took the chance and had them bring in a 30ml bottle at 18mg. It cost me R220
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks. Sounds right up my alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

